# Dateien von DOS-Programm öffnen (.P3,.Q3,.Z3)



## Rolf1 (31 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ich muss alte SPS-Dateien von Disketten öffnen aber weiß nicht mehr mit welchem Programm das ging.
Die Dateien haben die Endung .P3,.Q3 und .Z3. Ich glaube es war irgend ein DOS-Programm...

Wäre für jeden Tipp dankbar.

Gruß
Rolf1


----------



## Larry Laffer (31 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
das erinnert mich an Klöckner Möller - PSx - die hatte diese Extensions. x3 steht hier nach meiner Meinung für PS3.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Rolf1 (31 Oktober 2010)

Super!
Danke Larry, damit ging es zu öffnen. Muss jetzt nur noch sehen wie ich damit wieder zurecht komme ;-)


----------

